# Can you guess the Juice Comp 6 Feb 2016 - Amanzimtoti



## Mari (2/2/16)

Up an coming Competition @ E-Cig Inn Amanzimtoti

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (2/2/16)

Tell us more @Mari !!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mari (2/2/16)

Patience, I will have all the details before 13:00 today promise

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (2/2/16)

You expect vapers to have patience!!! 
Lol

Ok, will wait for 1pm

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (2/2/16)

Silver said:


> You expect vapers to have patience!!!
> Lol
> 
> Ok, will wait for 1pm


Yeah what's up with that?! Sometimes I feel sorry for the vendors I deal with...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## blujeenz (2/2/16)

Stosta said:


> Yeah what's up with that?! Sometimes I feel sorry for the vendors I deal with...



Thats a real thought provoking question dude.
Now that you mention it, Ive also noticed a real _ants in the pants_ tendency between placing my order and physical collection.
It probably has an underlying pschological issue, I'll give it some thought... and I'll give you an answer at 5pm.













5pm

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Stosta (2/2/16)

blujeenz said:


> Thats a real thought provoking question dude.
> Now that you mention it, Ive also noticed a real _ants in the pants_ tendency between placing my order and physical collection.
> It probably has an underlying pschological issue, I'll give it some thought... and I'll give you an answer at 5pm.
> 
> ...


Hahaha! 5PM?!?!?!?!?! I CAN"T WAQIT THAT LONG WHATS WRONG WITH YOU?!?!?!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mari (2/2/16)

LOl just clarifying the prizes before i send all the details out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (2/2/16)

About that impatience thing... Can I just start guessing juices now and if I get it right I win @Mari ?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mari (2/2/16)

hehehe clever answer but you can try myself and Jess where very clever ..... almost time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mari (2/2/16)

I am going to post a new image with all the details on there


----------



## Andre (2/2/16)

Mari said:


> I am going to post a new image with all the details on there


Probably better in your vendor forum?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shaunnadan (2/2/16)

Andre said:


> Probably better in your vendor forum?



unless we move this thread there and change the heading ?


----------



## Mari (2/2/16)

I posted a new thread in my forum.

Thanks all

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz (2/2/16)

It's 5 minutes to 1.
Just tell us already the suspenders are killing me!


----------



## shaunnadan (2/2/16)

Greyz said:


> It's 5 minutes to 1.
> Just tell us already the suspenders are killing me!



http://www.ecigssa.co.za/can-you-guess-the-local-juice-comp-6-feb-2016.t19178/


----------



## Greyz (2/2/16)

shaunnadan said:


> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/can-you-guess-the-local-juice-comp-6-feb-2016.t19178/


Shaun to the rescue thanks bud


----------

